
Hacker News doesn’t pay the bills - pw
https://blog.reifyworks.com/hacker-news-doesnt-pay-the-bills-fdeb5c08096a#.ks4jm5kvd
======
CarolineW
Submitted just an hour ago, and has two comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13861648](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13861648)

